# domU: Kernel panic: No NFS server available, giv... [solved]

## René1983

This is my problem, well... not exactly my problem, but a problem of my server.

I'm trying to build a xen-server. I already have my dom0 up and running, but I cant get a domU domain up. I am able to create create a new domain, but when I boot it, it hangs, telling there is no NFS server available. Not that surprising, cause I dont have one. But I dont understand why it is looking for a NFS server. It doesnt make sense at all... 

Here's the output of xm list and xm console apache:

```
dom0 configs # xm list

Name                                        ID   Mem VCPUs      State   Time(s)

Domain-0                                     0   512     4     r-----     20.4

apache                                       1   512     1     -b----      0.2

```

```

dom0 configs # xm console apache

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

rtc: IRQ 8 is not free.

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is unknown type 15 (usb?), fd1 is unknown type 15 (usb?)

Failed to obtain physical IRQ 6

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Xen virtual console successfully installed as tty1

Event-channel device installed.

netfront: Initialising virtual ethernet driver.

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc1 Wed Feb 14 10:14:25 PST 2007

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i8042.c: No controller found.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 16:45:59 May 26 2008

xenoprofile_init: ret 0, events 4, xenoprof_is_primary 0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

xen-vbd: registered block device major 8

blkfront: sdb1: barriers enabled

netfront: device eth0 has copying receive path.

blkfront: sdb2: barriers enabled

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/console/0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER

```

My config file looks like this:

```
dom0 configs # cat apache

kernel = "../kernels/gentoo-2.6.21"

memory = 512

name = "apache"

vif = [ 'bridge=eth0' ]

disk = [ 'phy:vg_vm/apache_root,sdb1,w', 'phy:vg_vm/apache_swap,sdb2,w' ]

root = "/dev/vg_vm/apache_root"

#on_poweroff = 'destroy'

#on_reboot   = 'restart'

on_crash    = 'restart'

dom0 configs #
```

I already found some other stuff in the forums about this problem, but I didnt find a solution. Maybe this try will bring me somewhere...

Thnx in advance...Last edited by René1983 on Fri May 30, 2008 5:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roki942

Though this is not a complete answer to your question I hope it will narrow it down for you.  I ran into that problem when I did an upgrade to the latest gentoo kernel, linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8.  When I did make oldconfig from linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 it asked 1 or 2 NFS question to which I accepted the default "Yes". The  result on reboot was the same panic.  I just dropped back to an earlier kernel & am away from that machine.

Maybe I do have the answer you need ... in the latest kernel  

make menuconfig

    > File Systems ----> Network File Systems -------> [ ] Root file system on NFS 

Has that turned on by default while the earlier -7 kernel doesn't.

----------

## René1983

Thnx for your reply. 

Indeed, it was turned on. After switching it off I get an other error. I'm not able to post the error message, because Im not at home right now, but I will post it tonight when I'm home again.

----------

## René1983

This is the new error I get. When I search the Internet I find a lot of people with the same problem, but I cant find a solution.

When I try to boot the domU  (xm create -c apache) I get the following output. It seems like the first line isnt a big problem, but the other three lines are just strange. Somebody any idea what this is all about? And more important, how to solve this? 

```
powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/console/0

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/51713

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vif/0
```

Thnx!

----------

## roki942

Sorry  can't help you with the Xen error ... It's not something I use. Have you checked out the resources in this link?

http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenFaq#head-858c6b3916e41fd326522d65648461155120380f

Good Luck

----------

## René1983

I already found the solution. I had to compile some drivers (HD, Raid, LVM) into the kernel so when booting the kernel could find the devices. I thought it wouldnt be necessary to add these drivers, but apparently it was. A little modification to the config file of the DomU and it was up an running!

Thnx for the reactions!

Ciao

----------

